# [SOLVED] Downgrading From Vista To Xp



## lacocacolaman (Jan 17, 2008)

OK I got an HP m8200n
heres the link with all the Vista Drivers:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3548185&lang=en

I need help getting the drivers to make my machine run with XP.

I need these drivers in particular. I'll appreciate the Help. I could never find any good driver sites that don't charge.

1) Conexant PCI Soft Data Fax Modem solutions
2) Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1800 TV tuner solutions
3) NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller 
4) Realtek High Definition audio


THANKS for any help!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading From Vista To Xp*

Hi,
Welcome to TSF,
Try this this link for your Chipset:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_winxp32_8.26_11.09.html
Video Driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_163.75.html
Audio Driver:
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SOUND-CARD/REALTEK/Realtek-HD-Audio-Driver-R161.shtml
Lan Driver:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...n=4&DownTypeID=2&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
Modem Driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=pv-36739-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
TV Turner:
http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/support/support_hvr1800.html

Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Downgrading From Vista To Xp*



lacocacolaman said:


> OK I got an HP m8200n
> heres the link with all the Vista Drivers:
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3548185&lang=en
> 
> ...


*HP m8200n*

This machine has a MCP61PM-HM Motherboard

Specifications here:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00906137&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=3422011

I can't ID the modem, to many models and drivers to choose from.

Motherboard chipset drivers here:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_winxp32_8.26_11.09.html


* # 4 - RealTek High Definition audio*

RealTek ALC888S Chipset Drivers here: File size = 25,359 KB - Version R1.84

Site # 1: ftp://202.65.194.212/pc/audio/WDM_R184.exe

Site # 2: ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_R184.exe

Site # 3: ftp://209.216.61.149/pc/audio/WDM_R184.exe

HTh

Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading From Vista To Xp*

Hi lacocacolaman,
I got your PM, but it may help others if you post your progress.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## lacocacolaman (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading From Vista To Xp*

These guys helpped all these drivers worked THANKS!


----------



## dbriggs (Feb 8, 2008)

How can I downgrade Vista to XP


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Dbriggs,
Welcome to TSF
Please start a new thread and post the make, model of the PC in question.
This thread is marked as resolved and will not be viewed by many of the techs.
Thanks,
Bill
PS- If I miss your new thread you can always PM me and supply me the link.


----------



## McLovin34 (May 5, 2008)

Along the same tangent, I am trying to install a Verizon Wireless Broadband Access air card via my PC card slot, and it is not being recognized at all. What drivers would I need to download to make my once-Vista-now-XP HP9730US recognize the new hardware?


----------

